# fluoxetine + yohimbine



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello, i want to share some ideas concerning combination of SSRI fluoxetine and 2-adrenoceptor antagonist yohimbine. Yohimbine is known to be useful in treating SSRI-induced sexual dysfunction, but this study shows its ability to hasten the antidepressant response as well. They explain this by indirect serotoninergic effect of yohimbine via adrenergic heteroreceptors on presynaptic serotonergic terminals. Surprisingly, they detected no worsening in anxiety rate (though yohimbine is usually thought to be some anxiogenic on its own, though it's controversial). But yohimbine is known to be a partial agonist in 5HT1a as well, and another article says it facilitates the influence of fluoxetine upon DA and NAD levels, but not those of 5-HT (the latter may be increased not in short-term, with 5HT1a presynaptic downregulation - and yohimbine may help in this, as 5HT1a partial agonist buspiron does, an usual augmentation to SSRI). 
Yohimbine is known to be dopaminergic (it might be the final pathway for the yohimbine-induced sexual behaviour expression) because it blocks presynaptic DA autoreceptors preferentially (article), not postsynaptic (one more article). It also antagonize some "unpleasant" 5HT receptors ( 5-HT1B, 5-HT1D, 5-HT2B, 5-HT2A, 5-HT5A, 5-HT7, though weakly) and autoreceptors, that may diminish fluoxetine side affects. 
In theory it seems good enough to give this combo a try, and I've actually started this. But maybe there are some hidden circumstances? Or anybody tried this combination and has empirical data?


----------



## akountear (Mar 22, 2011)

So, how do you feel after 2 month ?


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

akountear said:


> So, how do you feel after 2 month ?


 :ditto


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

I feel good, combination works well, not so prominent but much more consistent and sustainable than my previous year on (irregular) tianeptine and phenibut PRN (the latter is still with me, but rarely). I feel more motivated, I get up earlier and go to work with inspiration. I'm much less nervous and more calm and tolerant to other people. I love the feeling of very subtle "buzz", with touch of energy (mostly in mornings) totally compatible with working, studying etc that makes everyday life not simply bearable and even pleasant. 
I socialize much, in web especially, that obviously contrasts with my previous self-isolation. I enjoy parties much more, and participate in show, without drinking much or taking drugs.


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

broflovski said:


> I feel good, combination works well, not so prominent but much more consistent and sustainable than my previous year on (irregular) tianeptine and phenibut PRN (the latter is still with me, but rarely). I feel more motivated, I get up earlier and go to work with inspiration. I'm much less nervous and more calm and tolerant to other people. I love the feeling of very subtle "buzz", with touch of energy (mostly in mornings) totally compatible with working, studying etc that makes everyday life not simply bearable and even pleasant.
> I socialize much, in web especially, that obviously contrasts with my previous self-isolation. I enjoy parties much more, and participate in show, without drinking much or taking drugs.


thats really good to hear! do you find others are responding to you more favourably because of almost effortless changes on your part? fluoxetine can be a useful AD and anti-anhedonic and I consider you to be leading the research on it at this time - its a valuable agent in re-learning how to play/be playful to borrow words of Peter Kramer.

I'll probably pm you anyway but keep us updated here as well.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't consider this improvement in sociability to be the most impressive (or desirable) of the effects. The most important is increase in confidence and anti-anhedonic affect. 
But in respect of sociability that's right. I enjoy human feedback - people appeared to be much better in general than I expected. They definitely better in average than I've been before.


----------



## bugasman (Jun 9, 2012)

Hey broflovski,

Do you still use yohimbine? Does it have serious side effects from long term usage? What dose you recomend to improve depression?

I tried it some days. My usal dose is 10.8mg of yohimbine. The first times it made me anxious. But I'm getting tolerant to this effect and now I just feel energetic and happy. Yohimbine alone really have anti-depressant effects. Sometimes I have fit of laughter without any motive. Is much better than coffee. With constant use I never get tired. I'm worried about possible side effects from long term Yohimbine. Maybe broflovski can enlighten me.


----------



## broflovski (Feb 1, 2011)

bugasman said:


> Hey broflovski,
> 
> Do you still use yohimbine? Does it have serious side effects from long term usage? What dose you recomend to improve depression?
> 
> I tried it some days. My usal dose is 10.8mg of yohimbine. The first times it made me anxious. But I'm getting tolerant to this effect and now I just feel energetic and happy. Yohimbine alone really have anti-depressant effects. Sometimes I have fit of laughter without any motive. Is much better than coffee. With constant use I never get tired. I'm worried about possible side effects from long term Yohimbine. Maybe broflovski can enlighten me.


Since the time I posted it, I've been shifting from one combo to another and now on Lyrica and phenylpiracetam. I only use yohimbine as a sexual stimulant when necessary. I may have some health problems due to such multiple and long-term medication, but they are not evident. And I hardly can extract yohimbine side effects from the whole picture.


----------



## Brasil76 (Feb 7, 2013)

I have always heard that Yohimbine was most commonly used to treat erectile dysfunction and that it could cause anxiety in susceptible person (anxiogenic properties), now you are saying it that anxiolytic-like effects. Is there any consistent study about this? I think people may react differently to Yohimbine, spanning the full range of effect from anxiogenesis to anxiolysis.


----------



## bugasman (Jun 9, 2012)

http://www.biopsychiatry.com/yohimbine/research.html

Maybe the body adapts from the increased stress.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Yohimbine worked well for my symptoms of depression..


----------



## Intricate (Dec 2, 2012)

I love this combination. Thank you for the info.


----------

